# Recommend a decent priced CC



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Looking to buy some CC's on the cheaper side. Could you guys give me some good recommendations? Looking at Quintero, Piedra, and the like, but I'm not too familiar with them.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

HUHC ...almost always can be found at a good price per 25ct box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Vegueros are good bang for buck smokes also from my experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

The Piedra are just ok, hard to beat for the price, for just a few dollars more you could get the Por Larranga Panatellas, much better smoke though a little smaller than the Piedra Cazadorez.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

There are a number of long-filler CC's that can be had in the $3-$4 range that are far superior to short-filler Quints and JLP's.

Just a few "cheap & cheerfuls" I particularly favor are...

Partagas Mille Fleurs
Partagas Aristocrats
Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales
Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro
Romeo y Julieta Regalias de Londres
H. Upmann Regalias
(And many more like these that were previously machine-made, but have been long-filler handmade since 2002. Yet, because of their historical market niche, prices have remained low even after the transition to handmade.)

There are also "premium grade" cigars that can occasionally be found on special under $4 that are arguably even better, such as...

H. Upmann Half Corona
Bolivar Coronas Junior
Partagas Shorts
San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jack is kind of the king of "cheep and cheerful" recommendations, you pretty much can't go wrong with anything he's suggested. I'm particularly fond of the Upmann Regalias, Half Coronas and Party Shorts.

A couple he didn't mention that are also very much worth looking at are Punch Petite Coronations and Rafael Gonzales Perlas. Two of my favorites that I desperately need to restock!

Jose L Piedras can't hold a candle to the available selection in the $4 range, but I wouldn't rule them out. I think they're decent cigars for the money, and hands down beat any other $2 cigar out there. I smoke them frequently, and hand them out at parties as they're cheap, mild but rich, and people love that I just handed them a Cuban.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack is the undisputed kind..

I always tack on a 50 count of Quints or jlps whenever I order.. They're great for golf.. Order in the fall , smoke in the summer. Guys that are not regular smokers only see Cubana on the band and they think everything from the isom is expensive. I supply 1.25 cigars, they pay for beer at the turn..lol


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> There are a number of long-filler CC's that can be had in the $3-$4 range that are far superior to short-filler Quints and JLP's.
> 
> Just a few "cheap & cheerfuls" I particularly favor are...
> 
> ...


Man. Great suggestions everyone. Thanks. Totally forgot about Partagas Shorts, I used to enjoy those. Finding 5-10 packs of CC's has been difficult though.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

MattT said:


> Man. Great suggestions everyone. Thanks. Totally forgot about Partagas Shorts, I used to enjoy those. Finding 5-10 packs of CC's has been difficult though.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


First I've heard that you were looking for 5-10 pks. Of the suggestions I listed, Partagas Mille Fleurs is the only one I've seen in a box of 10. Those can be relatively reasonable. HUHC is offered in a tin of 5 (as well as boxes of 25), but you will pay quite a hefty premium to buy individual tins if - and this is a BIG IF - if you can find them available (tins usually sold in 5x5's). Free shipping isn't free. They've got to make it up somewhere, or charge a shipping minimum that would be more than the cost of the tin.

If your spend-limit is that tight I'd say go for the JLP's or Quints. But be warned, you get what you pay for! The only of those I've had any luck with are Quinteros Favoritos and QPQ's... and both are at the upper end of the brand's price range, putting you in, or close to, the price of some of those better brand "cheap & cheerfuls" I listed. Any time I've seen a really exceptional deal on those particular Quints it was on a 2-fer, which again drags you waaaaay over the actual outlay threshold for better (though in lesser quantity).

Another way to go would be the Vequeros @*JtAv8tor* mentioned. Only the smallest of them, the Mananitas, is likely to fall under $5 per cigar, and I much prefer the larger Tapados or Entretiempos. But, they are all packed in 16's (tins of 16 or 4x4 packs). So, the buy-in level is reasonable.

Honestly though, and I mean no disrespect, but if a box/25 of any of the "cheap & cheerfuls" I mentioned is out of range then this probably isn't a sport you want to get involved in just yet. There's a whole different dichotomy here than with domestics when it comes to shipping and few vendors who are willing to break them out, requiring a different mindset on the buyer's end.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> First I've heard that you were looking for 5-10 pks. Of the suggestions I listed, Partagas Mille Fleurs is the only one I've seen in a box of 10. Those can be relatively reasonable. HUHC is offered in a tin of 5 (as well as boxes of 25), but you will pay quite a hefty premium to buy individual tins if - and this is a BIG IF - if you can find them available (tins usually sold in 5x5's). Free shipping isn't free. They've got to make it up somewhere, or charge a shipping minimum that would be more than the cost of the tin.
> 
> If your spend-limit is that tight I'd say go for the JLP's or Quints. But be warned, you get what you pay for! The only of those I've had any luck with are Quinteros Favoritos and QPQ's... and both are at the upper end of the brand's price range, putting you in, or close to, the price of some of those better brand "cheap & cheerfuls" I listed. Any time I've seen a really exceptional deal on those particular Quints it was on a 2-fer, which again drags you waaaaay over the actual outlay threshold for better (though in lesser quantity).
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. The more I look into it, you just don't see sampler packs or 5ers like you do with domestics. I will have to change the way I think about this. It's hard for me to come to terms with buying a box of something that I have limited experience with and if I want the savings, I'll have to spend. Sounds like I need to stop being cheap. These suggestions will help though and thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> You're absolutely right. The more I look into it, you just don't see sampler packs or 5ers like you do with domestics. I will have to change the way I think about this. It's hard for me to come to terms with buying a box of something that I have limited experience with and if I want the savings, I'll have to spend. Sounds like I need to stop being cheap. These suggestions will help though and thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


When I got into ccs I asked the same questions.. You won't regret buying anything Jack suggests.. He is the king of cheap & cheerfuls for a reason.

My only advice is to compare prices and wait for sales. Don't be afraid to order from more than one vendor at a time. It's all free shipping and saving 20$ is SAVING 20$.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MattT said:


> Looking to buy some CC's on the cheaper side. Could you guys give me some good recommendations? Looking at Quintero, Piedra, and the like, but I'm not too familiar with them.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


IMHO they are all decent priced you really do get what you pay for.
Sorry i can't be more helpful than that as i love all Cuban Cigars.
Jack has made some great suggestions go with them you will do fine enjoy the journey.:vs_cool:


----------

